# Dads Homemade Knives



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

My pops has been making his own knives for about ten years and is wanting to expand now that he is retired. He is thinking of a website and selling at shows. We are curious what people think of the knives so I wanted to post a few on here and hopefully get some feedback/advice on getting him rolling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Those knives look great. IMO, they should sell easily as long as competitively priced. I might be the first client. PM some prices!!!! Good luck.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

they do look great.

I found out a long time ago, when I tried.

competitive pricing and you won't hardly make any money for the amount of hours you spend getting one ready. Plus there are some really famous knife makers that usually command top dollar, guys that have been making selling and even competition knives at shows for allot of years.

might do allot better at mom and pop type shops, as well as selling some on line.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

very nice id be interested


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

very nice.

from the photos, it looks like he uses a lot of TrueStone. Rumors are floating around that TS is about to double in price.

So might be a good idea to stock up.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm interested, any detail on the type of steel alloy used for the blades?


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I believe he uses 440c but he has experimented with multiple steels. His handles are pretty varied. His most recent was giraffe bone. The pic above was just the most accessible. 

I don't think he is quite ready to quote prices but what would y'all consider to be competitive? (Hence I haven't PM'ed anyone). We are having trouble pricing the market, especially at the high quality level he makes them with. BertS is on the money... He's not looking to make money with it but basically fund his addiction to knife making.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

jenks13 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I believe he uses 440c but he has experimented with multiple steels. His handles are pretty varied. His most recent was giraffe bone. The pic above was just the most accessible.
> 
> I don't think he is quite ready to quote prices but what would y'all consider to be competitive? (Hence I haven't PM'ed anyone). We are having trouble pricing the market, especially at the high quality level he makes them with. *BertS is on the money... He's not looking to make money with it but basically fund his addiction to knife making*.


honestly, that is probably the best to hope for.

my suggestion.take into account everything it takes to make the knife.

materials (not just the steel and the blanks, or handle material. Include sandpaper, sanding wheels or belts, epoxy, misc dremmel items)

then add about $20. seriously.

as time goes by, and he starts forming his niche of clientele, when he starts getting a backlog of orders, then start adjusting the price up. Increments of $20 or even $50 wouldn't be to crazy.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice looking blades here.

You will need to use a pretty fair markup to actually make any $.
Besides the materials mentioned already; the man's time has to be included in a price.

One thing I figured out a long time ago is that when your hobby becomes your job, that really robs all the fun out of it. Then it becomes work; with timetables and stress. But don't take my word for this. Give it a go for grins and see if they move.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking knifes!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The handmade knife market has serious buyers. People who enjoy, use and collect cutlery take interest in quality product. Check the market and remember not to compare it to store bought. Good luck to your pops!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

They look like a quality knife. I had a friend that used to make knifes years ago, about 10 years ago I purchased one as a gift for my father- in -law as a retirement gift. He loved it, and I paid $200- $225. I remember all of the time and supplies that he had into making it, and I didn`t mind paying the money. 
My friend was making them as a hobby and when he retired, it gave him something to do because he was a craftsman. I remember that he went to some gun and knife shows and the last that I heard that he had a 3-4 month back log. 
He is not making a cheap/ junk knifes that are mast produced. Tell him not to focus on cheap skates, he needs to find customers that have disposable income. I would suggest that he displays them at knife and gun shows, people need to see them in person. People will pay a good penny for a custom made to order knife. 
Good luck.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice looking knives, but people who buy knives to use might prefer a blade made out of d2 steel or some other than 440. just my 2 cts worth.


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well my dad went public with the knives. Thanks for everyone's advice and encouragement. There is a lot more info on the website than I could give. Check it out.

http://www.tedjenkinsknives.com/subjects.html

He has prices and contact too for those of you that were interested. Thanks 2cool!


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Well that's quite different from 440c, ain't it! I promise you that grinding Crucible steel is nothing like 440c.

Looks like he already knows what he's doing, he's got a few Loveless-style models(as opposed to just making designs up), a clean etch on his MM, quality handle materials...I doubt he needs to be shown around the marketplace very much.

But I have to put out there that many guys don't realize how much community is out there for knife makers. A trip to the ABS show in San Antonio in January is one of the best daytrips I've ever had(stay for the dinner, and bring auction money--you'll thank me later). It's a forged-knife show, but every knifemaker is stock-removal, whether you forged your blank or not. Also, there are a few good makers in Texas, despite the heat, and they have been nothing but generous and kind to me. David Broadwell is not far from you, and he's a top notch knifemaker in addition to being friendly as heck.

Don't do it alone is all I'm saying. As far as pricing, he can get whatever people will pay. I've seen kitchen knives worth 2 grand being sold for $400, and I've seen a $120 shop knife with character go for a thousand.

Ahh don't get me started on the knife business stuff again. Just make what you love and sell them for whatever the heck you want.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pm me ,when you get a price . I want one !


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input Johndoughy, great perspective. I will pass the name on and look into the ABS show. Sounds fun!


----------

